

A 3G-Enabled Mobile Attack Drone and Stealth Bot Master - feydr
http://www.usenix.org/events/woot11/tech/final_files/Reed.pdf

======
feydr
this is cool, but this can't even compare w/the power of toolbar installs

------
Kreator
This is my idea!!!

A quad-copter with modules...

This looks very similar to my R&D...

Damnit!

